# Joel Olsteen & Paul Washer



## Sonoftheday (Nov 26, 2007)

I hadn't checked up on Paul Washer's sermons since June of this year and was shocked to see all the sermons that have been added, considering he's an iternerate preacher not a pastor. These two links are from when Way of the Master Radio, Todd Friel compares Joel Olsteen's message to Paul Washer's. I've listened to the first one, it's good I haven't listened to the second yet. There only like 10 mins a peice.


http://mp3.sa-media.com/media/111507142380/111507142380.mp3

http://mp3.sa-media.com/media/1124071042560/1124071042560.mp3


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 27, 2007)

listening to the first one now...


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 27, 2007)

wow - if anyone has not listened, you should, excellent!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 27, 2007)

I listened to it twice over the weekend. Once on saturday by myself and then Lord's Day afternoon with my daughter and her boyfriend. It was a great program. Especially the conversation with the fellow who had been in a satanic cult.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 27, 2007)

joshua said:


> The guy who's hosting the show has an _extremely_ annoying voice. He sounds like a disc jockey! Kind of reminds me of Woodrow Crowell (who sounds more appropriate)



That would be "freakishly tall Todd Friel".


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 28, 2007)

> Todd Friel compares Joel Olsteen's message to Paul Washer's



Righteousness and unrighteousness. Darkenss and light. Preaching Christ and preaching Belial. Believer and infidel.

Great stuff.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Nov 30, 2007)

Man I just realized today that misspelled my hero Joel Osteen's name on this thread.

I feel like such a loser that I couldnt even remember how to spell my favorite televangelists name right.

So is everybody pretty impressed with the way he shows how bad Paul Washer's expository God exalting preaching is.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 30, 2007)

These were very good!


----------



## Augusta (Nov 30, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I listened to it twice over the weekend. Once on saturday by myself and then Lord's Day afternoon with my daughter and her boyfriend. It was a great program. Especially the conversation with the fellow who had been in a satanic cult.



I listened a few days ago but I don't recall a convo with an ex-satanic cult guy.  I will just have to listen again.


----------

